# ***1.4TSI Modded Performance***



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Post if you've got a 1.4TSI with mods and list it's performance specs. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

17 Jetta S 1.4T - DSG Auto
Aftermarket parts: Stage 1 Unitronic tune, AEM cai system, AWE Track Cat back Exhaust, H&M Sport Springs
Stock vs. Modded: 
Horsepower - 150 / 193, Torque - 184 / 235, Curb Weight - 2939lbs, 0-60MPH - 8.43 / 6.57
No dyno tests or track runs, just estimates using the stated performance gains from the manufacturers website. For 0-60 I used a stopwatch and an app on my phone. Also this tool helped:









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

It'd be cool to see if someone could get theirs closer to low 6s or maybe under it. That's be hard to though with limited aftermarket parts available. My two cents. Next will prob upgrade intercooler. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> It'd be cool to see if someone could get theirs closer to low 6s or maybe under it. That's be hard to though with limited aftermarket parts available. My two cents. Next will prob upgrade intercooler.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Maybe if you put lighter wheels and bigger tires you could? I mean you have a lot of torque so, I would assume you would get down to a good 6?? Unless you already did that then nvm .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> It'd be cool to see if someone could get theirs closer to low 6s or maybe under it. That's be hard to though with limited aftermarket parts available. My two cents. Next will prob upgrade intercooler.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


An Air to Air IC system and a slightly bigger turbo like k04 would get us up the 200 HP. Bet it would be fun!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

where did you get the unitronic stage 1 tune and AEM cai could u link them cuz i wanna get a cai for my jetta


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

jamesxpro78 said:


> where did you get the unitronic stage 1 tune and AEM cai could u link them cuz i wanna get a cai for my jetta


I got the unitronic tune off of moddedeuros.com and the AEM cai right off the manufacturers website. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------

